# Nissan Recalls Nearly Every Juke Sold For Door Lock, Turbocharger Defects



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan is recalling 118,000 Juke crossovers world wide due to a pair of defects that could pose problems for owners. Nissan says that the door locks could freeze in cold-weather, presenting an annoying problem for owners in cold climates. In addition, a boost pressure sensor on the turbocharger may malfunction, causing a check engine light to appear.

Both issues aren't exactly critical, but definitely could be annoying for affected owners. Nissan also said that the issues were regional, with Japan, North America and certain European countries affected by the door lock issue. Virtually every continent save for Australia is affected by the turbocharger issue. Nearly every Juke sold worldwide 118,000 in total, will have to have something fixed.

More: *Nissan Recalls Nearly Every Juke Sold For Door Lock, Turbocharger Defects* on Autoguide.com


----------

